
Trump weighs executive order on scientific research - Jun8
https://www.eenews.net/stories/1061836761
======
Jun8
From Vox ([https://www.vox.com/science-and-
health/2019/12/19/21029902/o...](https://www.vox.com/science-and-
health/2019/12/19/21029902/open-access-trump)):

"Publishers, however, are not pleased. On Wednesday, more than 125 scientific
publishers of scientific journals (including the behemoth Elsevier, as well as
Wiley) and large scientific organizations (like the Association for
Psychological Science and the American Geophysical Union, which also publish
journals) co-signed a letter condemning the potential executive order. Other
notable signatories include the American Heart Association and the publisher
of the New England Journal of Medicine."

You can read the letter here: [https://presspage-production-
content.s3.amazonaws.com/upload...](https://presspage-production-
content.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/1508/coalitionletteropposinglowerembargoes12.18.2019-581369.pdf)

------
Bostonian
In finance, my field, papers published in academic journals were usually
posted as working papers to SSRN. Maybe at least the working papers should be
mandated to be freely available. To get the published paper, one would still
pay.

